# Stoker stem for 26.8 seat tube



## athousandtimes (May 10, 2014)

I recently bought a Specialized tandem mountain bike, I believe it's from the early 90's or thereabouts. I'm looking for a longer stoker stem that will reduce the reach for the stoker, however, the captain's seatpost is 26.8mm in diameter, and it seems there is little to nothing out there in terms of stoker stems that fit this size seatpost.

Any pointers on where to look, or tips on how to address the situation would be much appreciated.

My research seems to indicate that most stoker stems are made for larger diameter seatposts, but I'm assuming putting a larger diameter seatpost in the frame wouldn't be an option...

Does anyone make a shim that allows me to utilize a stoker stem that fits a larger diameter seatpost?

Even if the stem wasn't longer, I'd be interested in moving to one that has a removable faceplate to facilitate running less straight/flat bars (another avenue for reducing reach). The handlebar clamp on the current stem doesn't have a removable faceplate (see photo).

Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

Use a shim. Then you'll have your choice of stoker stems. Shims can get you from and to any size.


----------

